# MLS Next/HS Soccer



## Footy30 (Mar 10, 2022)

This is a question don't jump my sh*t okay  I was having a conversation and someone asked me a question I didn't know the answer,  so I figured someone here would. I know with the GDA if they went to private school you were able to get around it,  does the same apply to the boys in MLS Next? (if they attend private school)


----------



## justneededaname (Mar 10, 2022)

My experience is it depends on the club, the coach, and the kid. I have even seen instances where the same club will allow a player at one age group (04s) to play 4 years of high school soccer at one private school, and other players (03s) not be allowed to play even their senior year at different private school.


----------



## Footy30 (Mar 10, 2022)

justneededaname said:


> My experience is it depends on the club, the coach, and the kid. I have even seen instances where the same club will allow a player at one age group (04s) to play 4 years of high school soccer at one private school, and other players (03s) not be allowed to play even their senior year at different private school.


 yeah I could see that happening ... thank you for the response


----------



## Frank (Mar 10, 2022)

I have heard, not confirmed, that if the player is receiving a scholarship to attend the school then they can play HS while in the MLS or old DA.


----------



## espola (Mar 11, 2022)

Frank said:


> I have heard, not confirmed, that if the player is receiving a scholarship to attend the school then they can play HS while in the MLS or old DA.


At this point the discussion usually brings up the CIF regulations against recruiting and athletic scholarships, followed by denials of fans of athletic powerhouse private schools that they engage in such tactics.


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 11, 2022)

Footy30 said:


> This is a question don't jump my sh*t okay  I was having a conversation and someone asked me a question I didn't know the answer,  so I figured someone here would. I know with the GDA if they went to private school you were able to get around it,  does the same apply to the boys in MLS Next? (if they attend private school)


Yes, it will be the same for MLS Next as it was for GDA or DA in the past


----------



## RedDevilDad (Mar 11, 2022)

https://tbusc.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/09/MLS-NEXT-Rules-and-Regulations-2021-2022.pdf
		




> Definition: MLS NEXT High School Waiver. The waiver form that must be completed if a registered full-time Player’s admission or scholarship at a private high school requires the Player’s participation on the school’s high school soccer team.





> *Player Participation in Middle and High School Soccer*
> Players must agree to forgo participating simultaneously in both (1) MLS NEXT and (2) high school or middle school soccer.
> Except as set forth herein, players who participate in high/middle school soccer are ineligible to participate in MLS NEXT Events.
> Only Players who have been granted a waiver by PDev will be allowed to remain on their Club’s Roster during the high school soccer season (waivers are not available for middle school). This waiver must be granted by PDev before September 9, 2021, to be considered for the Roster exemption for the 2021–2022 MLS NEXT Season. The waiver eligibility guidelines are as follows and further information may be found in the MLS NEXT High School Waiver:
> ...


----------



## RedDevilDad (Mar 11, 2022)

and before this thread devolves into it... let me be the first to say.  My kid is best player ever. The club is best ever. High School is worst ever and none of you can say anything to me because of 84 irrational reasons that I don't even have to tell you because of 47 other reasons.

lol...  aaaand now unfollowing thread. Peace out.


----------



## soccersc (Mar 14, 2022)

kinda off topic, but does anyone know where you can see rosters of mls next teams


----------



## 3253 (Mar 17, 2022)

soccersc said:


> kinda off topic, but does anyone know where you can see rosters of mls next teams


Only with college coach account in modular 11. Lame.


----------



## Spfister (Apr 2, 2022)

espola said:


> At this point the discussion usually brings up the CIF regulations against recruiting and athletic scholarships, followed by denials of fans of athletic powerhouse private schools that they engage in such tactics.


My son goes to a powerhouse Athletic private high school, his highschool soccer coach refused to sign the release for him to be able to play high school soccer based on him receiving a scholarship. Absolutely refused. He said we don't give scholarships based on athletics and cited CIF rules. In the end he just ended up going as a part-time player on MLS so he could play high school


----------



## espola (Apr 2, 2022)

Spfister said:


> My son goes to a powerhouse Athletic private high school, his highschool soccer coach refused to sign the release for him to be able to play high school soccer based on him receiving a scholarship. Absolutely refused. He said we don't give scholarships based on athletics and cited CIF rules. In the end he just ended up going as a part-time player on MLS so he could play high school


I can't speak for everyone's experience, but I know that we were offered the opportunity for one of my kids to attend and play soccer (and perhaps other sports) at two different high-priced private schools.  Both offers came with promises that there would be no difficulty getting financial aid if the cost was a problem, and both offerers know very well that we could have afforded the schools.


----------



## watfly (Apr 2, 2022)

3253 said:


> Only with college coach account in modular 11. Lame.


Our coach gave us his login. I can see it all.  Or could, my son just left the team.


----------

